# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Utah Jazz 12/11



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs *









*Dallas Mavericks [14-6] vs Utah Jazz [15-5]*
*  | *Monday, December 11th, 2006* | *Salt Lake City, Utah | Energy/Solutions Arena | 8:00pm |
 *|TV: *FSNSW *| Radio: *ESPN 103.3 FM * |

Game Notes
** Who's hot:* Josh Howard 
He's averaged 21.7 points and 9.7 rebounds in the last three games, hitting 50 percent or better from the field in two of those games, both victories. ... Jason Terry has made 18 of 32 shots over the last two games, perking up from a protracted offensive drought. He's also averaging 5.3 assists in the last three games. ... In his last five games, Carlos Boozer is shooting 54 percent for the Jazz and averaging 21.8 points and 10 rebounds. He's an early front-runner for most improved player ... Andrei Kirilenko is shooting 60.6 percent in his last five games and filling up the box score, as usual.

* Who's not: *Deron Williams 
This is an unfair category for these teams because the Jazz is 15-5 and the Mavericks are 14-6. But Williams, for all his skills, is only 1-of-18 from 3-point range in the last five games. Take those shots away, and he's a robust 28-of-49. He's also averaging nearly nine assists in that stretch. ... Greg Buckner's shot has betrayed him of late, going 3-of-9 in the last five games. But he's more than making up for it in other areas. 

*
Team Leaders









|









Key Injuries
* *Mavericks: *Jerry Stackhouse (_right groin muscle_) and Austin Croshere (_left hamstring_) are questionable. 
*Jazz: *None 

*
 *​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How many games does a team have to win in the row to constitute a "winning streak?" LOL...

It's a good thing the mavs don't have a streak going.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

WTF is up with Terry's arm here? He's looking a little ripped.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know if you saw avatar during the 12 game win streak. All of the mavs seem to have bulked up quite a bit. Damp's arm look pretty ripped too.

The only player who hasn't gotten much bigger is Devin....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't know if you saw avatar during the 12 game win streak. All of the mavs seem to have bulked up quite a bit. Damp's arm look pretty ripped too.
> 
> The only player who hasn't gotten much bigger is Devin....


somebody needs to remind Devin that hes a top 5 pick...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> somebody needs to remind Devin that hes a top 5 pick...


I thought Devin could average 14 points and 7 dimes after AllStar break.... because he's a high pick given time to develop.

You don't see it?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am on wagerline reading what they think, and majority of them are on Utah tonight. The line is Dallas-1 and O/U is set at 195.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nevermind, Utah is favorite now by a point.

That's a two point swing. Hmmmm.... overwhelming support for the Jazz.

I'd still go Dallas+1 and Under 195.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I dropped everything on your Oregon boys tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Jazz have already proven themselves against a few of the West's best, and tonight they get a shot to do so once again. We like their chances against a Mavs squad that has yet to put it all together following their 12-game winning streak.

Utah owns victories over Phoenix (twice), Houston, and San Antonio and has gone 10-3 against the Western Conference so far this season. You have to like the fact that they come into this game healthy and rested, having not played since Friday night in Minnesota. In reality I fell that they should be favored by a couple in this one, especially when you consider the home side is 13-3 ATS in the last 16 meetings between these teams.

The Mavericks are just 2-2 over their last four games, with the wins coming against the Nets and Nuggets (who were playing in the second of back-to-backs). They've had two notable road wins this season, against the Suns and Spurs, but have also dropped a pair of lopsided decisions against the Rockets and Clippers.

It's also worth mentioning that Dallas could be without Jerry Stackhouse again on Monday. He is fighting through a groin injury, which forced him to miss Saturday's game against Denver. Austin Croshere is also questionable with a pulled hamstring.

Avery Johnson has been able to get the most out of his Mavs at home this season, but on the road, it's been somewhat of a mixed bag. Look for the Jazz to bring their intensity up a couple of notches as they aim to make another statement against one of the Western powers. Take Utah.

http://www.coversexperts.com/cappers/capper.aspx?ce=7914


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I dropped everything on your Oregon boys tonight.


That's just a gimme game for your precious eBux. LOL

These are hardcore betters analyzing every aspects of the game looking for advantage/disadvantage.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I go out of town for a weekend and there's a whole new site waiting for me. WTF. 

Anyway, it'll be a close one, but the Jazz take it in OT.

EDIT: I fail at spelling.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I go out of town for a weekend and there's a whole new site waiting for me. WTF.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be a close won, but the Jazz take it in OT.


They designed the site specifically for you!

If you look closely at the forum footer, you'll see a picture of you in the background.

Surprised? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I go out of town for a weekend and there's a whole new site waiting for me. WTF.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be a close won, but the Jazz take it in OT.


BTW, so Dallas wins if there is no OT? LOL...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, so Dallas wins if there is no OT? LOL...


rofl...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

its bloody murder out there


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We forgot how to move the ball and play defense.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hate when a team is down by 15+ and on fast breaks they shoot 3's...get the easy two and get some momentum going!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

blown call by the official...the call is corrected by another official, but we get a technical for being upset about the original bad call


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

start of the 4th...21 assist for Utah, 6 for the Mavs







we need Iverson


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha I agree

and also, Dirk needs "Help defense 101".


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

So was Dirk the only guy that made the trip? cause to me it looked like Dirk and a bunch of guys they found around town. I was expecting a close game, and it was for a while but the three point shooting, why? you guys just jacked them up without a thought.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it just me or do we play in streaks this season ? Not only winning and losing streaks, but also stretches during games when nothing is clicking and then sometimes all of a sudden we can't miss.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Is it just me or do we play in streaks this season ? Not only winning and losing streaks, but also stretches during games when nothing is clicking and then sometimes all of a sudden we can't miss.


This is where I default to the theory that a really good team that is not quite "there" will suffer burnout after playing at a high level for a few games - especially early in the season, before all components have gelled.

In the case of dominant teams, they will continue to bury their opponents by enforcing their will; this team hasn't established itself yet, but I do believe there is a master plan to get them there - although that's no guarantee of success.

:cheer: in my opinion :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What happened to the Dallas bench?

They kind of DISAPPEARED!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

At least Dirk got another double-double.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We need to talk about the Dallas bench that we take so much pride in. I know Stack and Cro were out last night, and Stack would have been the primary contributor off the bench, but how many points could we have expected out of stack when Terry only had 6 points and JHo had 9?

Cro for sure wouldn't have played much anyways. 

Avery Johhson seems to be very fond of Devean George. Don't get me wrong. I like George, and he is great on defense. The problem comes when he's off with those 3's, which he loves...

Buckner.... see remarks on Devean George.

Anthony Johnson seems to be getting less and less playing time. Why is that? He's a good defender with good passing skills. When your offense is not there, maybe a guy like Anthony Johnson needs to play more to get the ball to your star. Even in a game like last night's game, he only played 10 minutes....

As for the rest, only Moe is worth talking about. As with any rookie under AJ, he won't get enough playing time to go into any discussion.

Once again, where is our bench?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Someone with some freash GT mojo needs to take over. I'm starting to feel responsible. 

*P.S* We played like sh!t.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

If Saint Baller can't do it, I'll take over from here. We don't want to burden our beloved NT too much. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Someone with some freash GT mojo needs to take over. I'm starting to feel responsible.
> 
> *P.S* We played like sh!t.


Terrible loss for the Ducks too.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nope. I'm still waiting for my payout......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Nope. I'm still waiting for my payout......


Made you look though.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And there it is..... ching ching.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> And there it is..... ching ching.


Where is Ching Ching?

Isn't she still in a zoo in China? Speaking of pandas...

http://www.capeargus.co.za/index.php?fArticleId=3566539


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

See, eveidence that porn is benificial to everyone.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You need to be careful with those hairy palms....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nah, Chicks dig it. It's the shagin wagin.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Nah, Chicks dig it. It's the shagin wagin.


So the chicks have hairy palms?

:whoknows: kids these days.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Depends on the chick and how many beers I've consumed. There are alot of variables.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, that's 13 double-doubles for dirk. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm debating whether or not to count it seeing how the uglieness of the game heavily overshadowed anything good that came out of the game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninja I'll take over the game threads untill you get your mojo back


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Good deal. The mojo tank is on E. Time to re-fuel.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<------------- Great source of fuel.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> <------------- Great source of fuel.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

